# Reading club Young Bird Show



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The Reading Pigeon Association Young Bird show was held today in Leesport, PA.

Very nice small show, not sure of overall numbers. Here's a photo of the Champion Rare Breed - Valencian Figurita and shots of the show hall.

Link


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

What breed of Pigeon is that I have one at home. Tried to locate owner but band wasn't registered.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Breed*

Valencian Figurita


----------

